# corner bead help



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

Ok heres my situation I finally convinced my gc to go with paper faced beads and ditch the metal beads. Only thing is I went to my supplier and the only thing they have is the ones that come in the roll no coat and ultra flex sureline. For sticks all they have is the trim tex and metal I really want to go paper face as the end product is 100 times better then metal. As for the trimtex I have about a box and a half of those that I bought a long time ago but to me its the same at metal. But I never tryed doing the trimtex bead with mud and no I dont want to have to use glue so any suggestions need help im sick of metal bead. Also homedepit has the paperfaced metal bead but idk about the quality


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

I don't have as much experience with Trim-Tex as some here, but some of us in the commercial company I worked for started moving away from putting Trim-Tex on with glue and used just (taping) mud. But the majority of that was done with tear away fast mask, which is usually up high and out of the way. But I have put on Trim-Tex corner bead with mud, especially up on bulkheads, which are out of the way. Also used mud for Trim-Tex expansion joints. Seemed to work.

For corners, around doors, we went with paper/metal. At least I did. A couple guys used Trim-Tex there, some. Can't remember if they glued or mudded it on. Think they were still into gluing.

If I was to mud Trim-Tex on corners, around doors, I'd think about putting staples in as well, especially at strategic places, like on the ends and extra near the bottom, where cords might get caught under it.

But guys more used to Trim-Tex might say differently. I'd probably listen to them, then.

For paper/metal, make sure you get enough mud on in a way that the paper comes in contact with the mud. Otherwise you'll have paper bubbling on 1st coat, which guys would often push back with their knife handles once it dried and then coat again. My corner mud applicators, along with a good corner roller, did a good job of helping prevent that from happening to me. Rarely did I get a bit of bubbling.


----------



## BNW TAPING (Apr 8, 2014)

you need a good supply store my friend that will order what u need.. no coat is for off sets and weirdo outside corners don't use it for any 90's.. I'm a fan of cgc paper/metal beads. look at some online catalogues.
trim tex now has mud set beads you can install with some joint compound no gluing or staples or mesh tape needed tube a applicator would help you out and the right rollers as well.. 
glue on v bead is alright i find it more work and products used at the end of the day.
you can also get a hopper and use that for getting mud on your paper or mud set beads 

i made my own hopper works great... 

you warranty your work longer as well using pretty much anything but steal bead

check out the trim tex website.. next thing you'll know you will be putting up there crown 

hope that was help full


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

Trust me I already talked to most of them and none of them had it or even offered to order it. I was planning on making a hopper out of wood but idk I had a fun time putting up a 15 foot peice from a nocoat roll yesterday I put the mud on the bead instead of the wall I almost gave up I was getting so pissed. Home depot sells the metal paper faced and I have a box of trimtex but the gc has his mind set on paper face after he seen it put on


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Check out this thread Corey. It may be time to talk to your gc again.
http://www.drywalltalk.com/f6/unleash-beast-cb-3009/index17/


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

Cory, if the HD in your area sells Phillips paper faced [superwide] bead its the cats ass . its just as good as USG brand----I use both and cant tell difference-- hopper and roller tool cost you about 200 but worth it!!!! I have one from Placor--about 17 yrs old have both 90 and bullnose roller.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

DSJOHN said:


> Cory, if the HD in your area sells Phillips paper faced [superwide] bead its the cats ass . its just as good as USG brand----I use both and cant tell difference-- hopper and roller tool cost you about 200 but worth it!!!! I have one from Placor--about 17 yrs old have both 90 and bullnose roller.


I was Just looking at Placors, on cazna's recommended supplier site westtechtools.com (nice site. Not lots on it, but well picked items, I thought). Don't recall ever seeing a Placor in person (unless the older ones look different), or even on a website. Look interesting, good: http://www.westtechtools.com/search.aspx?manufacturer=23

The other 90 there that I'd probably look at getting would be the Blue Line/Tapepro one that some were going on about as being good. Pricier, though, but 'good' seems hard to come by when it comes to well designed 90 degree rollers: http://www.westtechtools.com/bluelineoutsidecornerroller.aspx


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

gazman said:


> Check out this thread Corey. It may be time to talk to your gc again.
> http://www.drywalltalk.com/f6/unleash-beast-cb-3009/index17/


I have some trimtex beads but im not sure if msb how can I tell the difference


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

JustMe said:


> I was Just looking at Placors, on cazna's recommended supplier site westtechtools.com (nice site. Not lots on it, but well picked items, I thought). Don't recall ever seeing a Placor in person (unless the older ones look different), or even on a website. Look interesting, good: http://www.westtechtools.com/search.aspx?manufacturer=23
> 
> The other 90 there that I'd probably look at getting would be the Blue Line/Tapepro one that some were going on about as being good. Pricier, though, but 'good' seems hard to come by when it comes to well designed 90 degree rollers: http://www.westtechtools.com/bluelineoutsidecornerroller.aspx


 
Tapepros the only roller to get, It like the internal roller they make, The wheels pivot on a internal point so they conform to any corner, Placors not very good, Just plastic and they wear out, Our hotmud here stuck to those like Chit to blanket.

And on westtectools if you shop by brand more comes up, But yes, They could prob do with a few more things on there site but really all you need is listed.


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

Im deff going to need an outside applicator for beads and a roller do the applicators put enough mud on and it looks like it doesnt put mud in the middle any feedback


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Corey The Taper said:


> Im deff going to need an outside applicator for beads and a roller do the applicators put enough mud on and it looks like it doesnt put mud in the middle any feedback


I don't really like outside corner rollers, You still have to get in there and coat and I don't trust them to much for getting the bead nice and square, Only one way to do that and that's a knife check. And a rollers another thing to clean and maintain.

So I tend to use the tapepro cp and outside 90 mudhead, (Love it, yes it puts plenty on and yes it does leave mud in the middle cory) Then get in there and check and wipe and fill with a advance 6, Then a 12 trowel all hot mud, Then 14 trowel and all good.

If I use a roller I still have to coat three times so I see no gain in the roller, I don't really go the metal beads, One hit and mud falls off Tried the mudsets, The one bead you cant damage, They ok, Not really faster to install as you have to cut back the board first but papermetal seems to suit me, Fast and easy, Mud wont fall of them, Prob the most flat sitting of all the beads.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Corey The Taper said:


> do the applicators put enough mud on and it looks like it doesnt put mud in the middle any feedback


Go a bit slower, push a little harder, and it'll force mud into the middle enough.

When you don't want or need to use so much mud - eg. up on bulkheads, and when you don't want to have so much mud sitting behind the bead taking longer to dry - you can back off a bit on your pushing, as well as go faster if wanted. That'll help put less in the middle.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

cazna said:


> I don't really like outside corner rollers, You still have to get in there and coat and I don't trust them to much for getting the bead nice and square, Only one way to do that and that's a knife check. And a rollers another thing to clean and maintain.


I've mentioned before that the best 90 outside corner roller I've had so far wasn't made for regular 90 bead, but for Aquabead. Thing's pretty accurate. Very little bead tweaking needed when using it, and puts 90s on tight. Does a nice job for me.


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

I could prob do without the outside corner roller most of the houses I do have less then 15 sticks of bead we use alot of wood around here


----------



## BNW TAPING (Apr 8, 2014)

Corey The Taper said:


> Trust me I already talked to most of them and none of them had it or even offered to order it. I was planning on making a hopper out of wood but idk I had a fun time putting up a 15 foot peice from a nocoat roll yesterday I put the mud on the bead instead of the wall I almost gave up I was getting so pissed. Home depot sells the metal paper faced and I have a box of trimtex but the gc has his mind set on paper face after he seen it put on


yeah that sucks my suppliers usually order any bead i need as long as i order by the box at least half the box. yeah i could see how that no coat situation would be a pain. works better with stiff bead ill get a picture of my make shift hopper made it out of a bucket lol does the trick and it was free.


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

I was thinking of making one out of wood and then spraying that rubber stuff you see on tv to fix gutters all over and make a plexiglass top so the mud wont dry and you can see when u need more mud. prob be like 10$ in supplies


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

No Coat comes in sticks as well, not just the roll stuff. Your supply house can order any of the stuff ya want, talk to the manager if the counter guys are too lazy to write it up.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Corey The Taper said:


> I could prob do without the outside corner roller most of the houses I do have less then 15 sticks of bead we use alot of wood around here


Im the same, Prob why I don't tend to use one.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Corey The Taper said:


> I have some trimtex beads but im not sure if msb how can I tell the difference


Check out the opening post from Trim Tex. It has a Pic of the msb, the main difference is the mud legs, size of the holes, and the I beam.


----------



## BOBTHEFIXER (Oct 28, 2013)

Corey The Taper said:


> Ok heres my situation I finally convinced my gc to go with paper faced beads and ditch the metal beads. Only thing is I went to my supplier and the only thing they have is the ones that come in the roll no coat and ultra flex sureline. For sticks all they have is the trim tex and metal I really want to go paper face as the end product is 100 times better then metal. As for the trimtex I have about a box and a half of those that I bought a long time ago but to me its the same at metal. But I never tryed doing the trimtex bead with mud and no I dont want to have to use glue so any suggestions need help im sick of metal bead. Also homedepit has the paperfaced metal bead but idk about the quality


hello mate.. 

with trimtex you need no glue it even says it in ( how to do it) use it exactly as you use paper and you will be astonished by the results, 

ill be honest with you, i used metal and paper and i used to prefer metal coz i felt i can control it more, 

a week ago was my 1st time using a trimtex beads and i swear they are the easiest and the best ever , even in small portions.

ill try to take some pics tomorrow before or after sanding ... 

best wishes


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

cazna said:


> Im the same, Prob why I don't tend to use one.


I hated the roller! I just push on the nose Like I would on a shiny 90.

I found out fairly quickly That the less mud beneath the metal .. The flatter the P/F sets against the board. 

The USG S/W seem to have a thicker metal flange than the phillips ..I Guess that's why the phillips bead seem to set flatter to the board . But I half to be easy pulling the phillips out the box cause they will bend/crimp up easily.. I bought a box of USG P/F not long ago where one side of the metal flange was wider than the other..It was a little thinking in placing them ,But they took very little mud to fill. 

I'm still a little green on paper face bead..From what I've gathered The application is the key on how much mud It will take to fill.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

BOBTHEFIXER said:


> ill try to take some pics tomorrow before or after sanding ...
> 
> best wishes


I love pics Bob!! Please do!


----------



## BNW TAPING (Apr 8, 2014)

moore said:


> I hated the roller! I just push on the nose Like I would on a shiny 90.
> 
> I found out fairly quickly That the less mud beneath the metal .. The flatter the P/F sets against the board.
> 
> ...


i have been using for a years now every corner is different really all depends on board job swell. i try to stay a bit on the thin side then add more if needed. gotta make sure you fill everything on the inside scene bad corners that guys just wiped too much mud out and the bead is blistering the next day


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

moore said:


> I'm still a little green on paper face bead..From what I've gathered The application is the key on how much mud It will take to fill.


 

Blueline/tapepros mudhead for externals on a cp, Swear by it, Perfect amount of mud. its better than the advance :thumbsup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

cazna said:


> Blueline/tapepros mudhead for externals on a cp, Swear by it, Perfect amount of mud. its better than the advance :thumbsup:


Better than a hopper Cazna? [never used a hopper] 


I've always used the wool roller to apply the mud to the bead ..Or hand mud the corner then place the bead..


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

moore said:


> Better than a hopper Cazna? [never used a hopper]
> 
> 
> I've always used the wool roller to apply the mud to the bead ..Or hand mud the corner then place the bead..


Yes better than a hopper Moore, Much, I have two hoppers, keeping one and one is for sale, Only time the hopper comes out is for the tight corners up against door frames that you guys don't have because your doors are not installed before you show up.

You can get internal P/M beads for those.

Your way sounds slow, The Tapepro cp and mudhead you can fly, Then just stick on a dry bead, Wipedown, Very fast and easy, Love it.


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

cazna said:


> Yes better than a hopper Moore, Much, I have two hoppers, keeping one and one is for sale, Only time the hopper comes out is for the tight corners up against door frames that you guys don't have because your doors are not installed before you show up.
> 
> You can get internal P/M beads for those.
> 
> Your way sounds slow, The Tapepro cp and mudhead you can fly, Then just stick on a dry bead, Wipedown, Very fast and easy, Love it.


They install moldings before you even start? Whats the point of that


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

moore said:


> Better than a hopper Cazna? [never used a hopper]
> 
> 
> I've always used the wool roller to apply the mud to the bead ..Or hand mud the corner then place the bead..


If I used PF bead, tube would be the way to go. You can fly with it on externals, then do your off angles too. You'd think we'd be ahead of the game out here, but 99% of our commercial is metal beads- clinched and meshed


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Corey The Taper said:


> They install moldings before you even start? Whats the point of that


Sometimes its window revels, Like in this clip, Other times its just the frame without the mouldings then sometimes the mouldings are fitted, Even the floor skirting boards, It just depends on the builders schedule and the weather at the time........Why you ask..............They don't care what the taper has to do, Sometimes there is only barely a half inch gap to work with between the wall and frame.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s1qefzUzyAg


----------



## BOBTHEFIXER (Oct 28, 2013)

moore said:


> I love pics Bob!! Please do!



Its only allowing me one picture !!


----------



## BOBTHEFIXER (Oct 28, 2013)

Another...


----------



## Masterpiece (Mar 29, 2010)

moore said:


> I hated the roller! I just push on the nose Like I would on a shiny 90.
> 
> I found out fairly quickly That the less mud beneath the metal .. The flatter the P/F sets against the board.
> 
> ...


I've seen those beads where one side is wider than the other and wondered what the point is for that? Aren't most drywall outside corners overlapped anyway so why the need for non symetrical outside corner bead?


----------

